# Ordered some Hiviz sights for my Bersa 9UC.



## hobbles (Mar 12, 2012)

Mornin Boys,
Click on the links...
My sights came today at 2:30pm. Got them on. 
First thing I feel I should say is "if you not comfortable working on weapons or don't want to get them scratched up because you get in a hurry, take it to a gun smith". Ok, that's out of the way. Now,,,
First off, watch the video.. 
DovetailSight_install.wmv - YouTube

Here we go, I got the tools layed out and started. I put tape on it so I wouldn't scratch it. Then I TAPPED it out. Then cleaned the area REAL good. After I did what the video showed me to do, I tapped the front sight in. Got it linedup to where I liked it and was done with that one.
Same for the rear, tape it and tap it out. Getting the rear one in and lined up was NOT easy, but I took my time and had to switch to a metal punch, but it went. It took me about 2 hours, but I enjoy working on my weapons and just take my time. 
I like how it came out. I think I will change the front sight to the red one just to see how it works for me. 
It's too darn cold out and it's gonna be that way for a few days for me to make sure it's sighted in. Sighting it in is an important step with new sights and I don't want to do it now because it's to cold out. I'm only going to do this part once.


----------



## hobbles (Mar 12, 2012)

Put the red sight on the front.


----------



## Garydh2000 (Dec 26, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## hobbles (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## hobbles (Mar 12, 2012)

I like the new sights. I am a lil shaky and I make my own bullets, The weight of my wheel weights bullets do vary a lil. I could buy ready made bullets but that would up the price of them and I might not shoot as much. I try to keep a few in stock (as you see), but I do make them to shoot. Seems like everything is a trade off.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I like the sights...great sight picture they give.


----------



## DIESEL44 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ordered the same sights, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## hobbles (Mar 12, 2012)

Mornin DIESEL44,
Cool, let me know how you like them. They do go in tight. I also used super glue after I got them alined.
If it ever gets a lil warmer and the wind stops blowing I will get out and do some more practicing.


----------



## DIESEL44 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well now. I had no problem with the front sight but when it came the rear sight, well you got yours installed in two hours. I spent two hours and could not get them in. I could not get them over the rounded top of the slide. They bottomed out and went crooked on me. I tried a little file work and they would have tapped in size wise but kept bottoming out on the slide. Probably should have had a gunsmith do it. I have scarred up the sight so bad it's useless but I will say the front sight is sweet. I will use some bright paint on the rear for now and either try some meprolights for the rear or get another HI VIZ and let somebody that knows what they are doing to try it.


----------



## hobbles (Mar 12, 2012)

....void....


----------



## hobbles (Mar 12, 2012)

Morning Mods and/or Boss. 
Could y'all change the color to the links from dark black to a blue, or something that would make it easier for the members to see?? Some might be old like me and don't see to well anymore,,,









Thank you,,, hobbles.


----------



## hobbles (Mar 12, 2012)

Links are hard to see.
There are 7 links to pictures and one movie link in my first post and 2 picture links in my 4th post .


----------

